# Sony Bravia KDL-32FA400 como medir los voltajes de fuente?



## alextv44 (Dic 18, 2012)

saludos a todos en el foro,las fuentes de alimentación de los televisores de lcd, plasma y led. me tienen loco, pues no encuentro la forma de medir los voltajes que deben entregar, lo mas cerca que he estado de lograr una medición en ellas, fue cuando encontré el voltaje de stand by del tv antes mencionado, ahí pongo unas fotos para que ubiquen los conectores donde deben aparecer los voltajes necesarios para el funcionamiento del tv. 13v. 12v. 24v. 3.3vdc...etc. no entiendo si es que hay alguna forma especial para poner las puntas del tester, ó si hay alguna forma especifica de realizar estas mediciones. agradeceré cualquier apoyo que se sirvan darme para este efecto.


----------



## nocta (Dic 18, 2012)

Las fuentes tienen un conector de varias patitas que va al main o logic board (la lógica, donde está la entrada de cable, RCA, etc.).
Los voltajes los lees en ese mismo conector, podés dar vuelta la placa y medirlo. Muchas veces dicen el número de los pines y el voltaje que deberían dar.

Si podés, subí unas mejores fotos. Aunque por lo que se distingue, veo que está el conector del lado derecho (de la 1ra. foto).


----------



## alexvillarreal (Dic 19, 2012)

en los conectores encuentro pines marcados como GND, 12 vcd, 13vcd, 24 vcd, pero no consigo ninguna lectura en el tester esepto 3.3 vcd, me imagino que son del stand by, encuentro aprox. 160 vcd en el filtro que esta asociado con el puente rectificador, según entiendo el mosfet que se encuentra después, esta trabajando bien ó por lo menos no esta en corto circuito, pero en el secundario de la fuente, debe trabajar la fuente a una frecuencia muy alta, pero como sea los diodos que se encuentran ahí deberán ser de alta velocidad, y al haber filtros electrolíticos, es ahí donde debo encontrar corriente directa, pero da la casualidad de que no encuentro nada de corriente ó voltaje. ¿ que debo buscar ? frecuencias, voltajes, ¿que?, ya me sucedió con una fuente de un tv LCD Mitsuy que tuve que comprar toda la fuente para entregar el equipo, allí al probarla para entregármela, no miré en que puntos pero creo que algo puenteaban y me hicieron ver  en un tester, la presencia de los voltajes, y al medirla yo en mi local no encontré los voltajes, pero al ponerla en el tv, trabajó perfecto. será que deben tener alguna carga? ¿como saber que factores importan a la hora de probar las fuentes?, espero ideas de ustedes para saber que hacer, gracias.


----------



## nocta (Dic 19, 2012)

Cómo lo estás midiendo? Una punta va en la tensión a medir (soldadura) y la otra en cualquier lugar que vaya a tierra. Puede ser en la chapa donde va el tornillo que hace la descarga a tierra el zócalo de entrada.


----------



## angeleb (Dic 25, 2012)

Hola pregunto aqui porque es el modelo de lcd mas parecido al mio alguien sabe si la main de un kdl-32bx-400 funcinara en un kdl-32bx-325? gracias


----------



## carlos daniel robledo (Oct 29, 2015)

saludos tengo una pantalla sony bravia kdl-32fa400 la cual tiene toda la pantalla azul no hace ninguna funcion con ningun boton si alguien me podría decir cual es el problema se lo agradecería mucho 
gracias  ...


----------

